# Anyone planning on getting an Emotiva XMC-1?



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I see that Emotiva is taking pre-orders on their new AV preamp. The features look very impressive and it is made in the USA which is a nice bonus. 
They are using Dirac live 7.2 for room correction, this is something I am unfamiliar with and have not been able to find any real reviews of the system. I wonder how it compares with Trinnov, Audessey or any of the other systems.

http://www.xmc-1.com/


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

typ44q said:


> I see that Emotiva is taking pre-orders on their new AV preamp. The features look very impressive and it is made in the USA which is a nice bonus.
> They are using Dirac live 7.2 for room correction, this is something I am unfamiliar with and have not been able to find any real reviews of the system. I wonder how it compares with Trinnov, Audessey or any of the other systems.
> 
> http://www.xmc-1.com/


I've heard that the only thing that compares to Dirac is Trinnov. I haven't heard Trinnov before but I've heard nothing but excellent things about it. That being said - Dirac is very nice (I like it better than Audyssey myself) . I've played with it in my HTPC and if not for the huge price ($650 US), I'd buy it and use it in my system. That's not hardware I'm talking about - its just a program! So getting Dirac in the XMC-1 was a plus. Emotiva has a winner if it can avoid the problems it had with the UMC-1, the UMC-200 seems very solid - but it's very simple. With all of the extras in the XMC-1, there lies the rub....more things that can go wrong. I'm still content using my HTPC as a prepro for now (even though I entered the drawing for the Marantz 7701  - hey a man can dream :T ).


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Still cheaper than others pre-pros and with Dirac it's a plus , if they solve the problems regarding the older models i can see a win-win situation for EMO .


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Almadacr said:


> Still cheaper than others pre-pros and with Dirac it's a plus , if they solve the problems regarding the older models i can see a win-win situation for EMO .


Yeah I can't imagine that they would make the same mistakes they did with the UMC1. Looking forward to reading reviews of the unit particularly the Dirac system once it is finally for sale.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That XMC-1 sure is a nice looking prepro. The price is hard to argue as well


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

typ44q said:


> ....................................
> They are using Dirac live 7.2 for room correction, this is something I am unfamiliar with and have not been able to find any real reviews of the system. I wonder how it compares with Trinnov, Audessey or any of the other systems.
> 
> http://www.xmc-1.com/


I would not comment about Dirac Live vs. other DRCs because of my biased point of view but you may have a look at reviews/comments about these other pre/processors where Dirac Live is standard:
http://datasatdigital.com/consumer/products/rs20i.php
http://thetadigital.com/casablanca_iv_controller_info.shtml
http://www.barco.com/en/Products-Solutions/Options-accessories/Digital-Cinema-audio-processor.aspx

Ciao :heehee: Flavio


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Flak said:


> I would not comment about Dirac Live vs. other DRCs because of my biased point of view but you may have a look at reviews/comments about these other pre/processors where Dirac Live is standard:
> http://datasatdigital.com/consumer/products/rs20i.php
> http://thetadigital.com/casablanca_iv_controller_info.shtml
> http://www.barco.com/en/Products-Solutions/Options-accessories/Digital-Cinema-audio-processor.aspx
> ...


Thanks for those links, this is similar to when the R972 offered Trinnov which was previously only offered in $20K systems. Kind of hard to compare it with a typical in home $2K pre-pro/ AVR. I think to get any kind of meaningful comparison I we will have to wait until it is tested directly against "regular" consumer products.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

typ44q said:


> Thanks for those links, this is similar to when the R972 offered Trinnov which was previously only offered in $20K systems. Kind of hard to compare it with a typical in home $2K pre-pro/ AVR. I think to get any kind of meaningful comparison I we will have to wait until it is tested directly against "regular" consumer products.


You are right... we have to wait for the Emotiva XMC-1 release for a $2K pre/pro with Dirac Live

Flavio


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

typ44q said:


> Thanks for those links, this is similar to when the R972 offered Trinnov which was previously only offered in $20K systems. Kind of hard to compare it with a typical in home $2K pre-pro/ AVR. I think to get any kind of meaningful comparison I we will have to wait until it is tested directly against "regular" consumer products.


Yup. The limited Trinnov app in the R972 was impressive but not nearly as much as the Trinnov processors, themselves. So, another big question is whether the Emotiva will be the full set or limited by the available DSP.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I would not be an early adopter, history simply is not on your side.


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes I am on the list with 40% card in hand but I am not excited that Dirac is limited to 48khz in the XMC-1. Totally defeats the purpose of HD audio. And the HDMI 2.0 drama is making me extra cautious.


----------



## Chucka (Feb 17, 2014)

I think all but a few very expensive processors have this same limitation. I believe this is the CURRENT norm...


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Correct but defeats the purpose of room correction if you can't use it.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Architect7 said:


> Yes I am on the list with 40% card in hand but I am not excited that Dirac is limited to 48khz in the XMC-1...


Hello Architect,

did you get this info from Emotiva?

Flavio


----------



## Architect7 (Apr 9, 2012)

Flak said:


> Hello Architect,
> 
> did you get this info from Emotiva?
> 
> Flavio


Hi Flavio, thanks for stopping by  Here is where I heard about it: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1515163/emotiva-xmc-1-worlds-first-hdmi-2-0-pre-pro/60#post_24363033

Is this true? Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

prerich said:


> That being said - Dirac is very nice (I like it better than Audyssey myself) . I've played with it in my HTPC and if not for the huge price ($650 US), I'd buy it and use it in my system. That's not hardware I'm talking about - its just a program!


Try $915 U.S. ($650 EU)


----------

